# Wired2Fish and G2 Gemini Giveaway!



## fender66 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends at *Wired2Fish* and Gemini!

It’s that time of year when anglers are working on their gear, cleaning up the boat, and preparing for spring fishing. It’s cold and miserable outside now but fishing is just around the corner.

We call this time of year the silly season. Lots of changes for most anglers and the slate is wiped clean from the year before.

Weekend anglers and seasoned tournament pro’s want to look their best on the water and getting their new jerseys and tournament apparel ready is part of that equation. New sponsors or just a new look means new tournament clothing. No one does it better than Gemini Custom Apparel.

Gemini Custom Apparel and Wired2Fish want to give 8 readers a chance to win either a new CUSTOM tournament jersey or a CUSTOM hoodie ready in time for spring fishing. You get to choose.

Winners will be notified via email and given a code to be entered during the checkout process at g2gemini.com

This giveaway ends January 7th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

G2 Gemini Custom Jersey or Hoodie Giveaway
Click the link below for your chance to win a custom jersey or custom hoodie from G2 Gemini.

https://www.wired2fish.com/g2-gemini-custom-jersey-or-hoodie-giveaway/


----------



## lswoody (Dec 25, 2013)

Cool!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2014)

Going to bump this! If you one of the members wins, can you through a TinBoats plug on your shirt? [-o< 

:LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll be happy to add a TB mention when I win. BIG letters across the back that read......BAN BA!

Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## lswoody (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks!! I got in!!


----------

